# Fertilizer prices



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Have prices gone in your area since spring?? My store (Reinders) here in MN has gone from $24 to $34 for a 50# bag of 33-0-5. Urea is almost 36$ there as well. I don't like to go to the big box stores, but Fleet farm can get me what I need for 30$ cheaper. My co-op in town is still $18 for urea. I just can't believe how much they have gone up!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I have a ton of half bags of fertilizer in the garage. I'm a sucker for the great new fertilizer you must try


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes - I've noticed prices going up all year long. Not enough of a difference to make me wish I'd hoarded fertilizer at last year's prices, but they have gone up somewhat.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Rucraz2 Yes, they certainly have. The NOLA raw material price on urea is up 91% over this day last year. Muriate of potash is up 127%. DAP is up 62%. The booming corn prices have driven farmers to use more inputs to deliver higher yields and that has resulted in supply squeezes.


----------



## macleod52 (Feb 23, 2018)

Yep. I went to SiteOne to get some fertilizer and PreM and prices went up $3-5/bag.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a good supply of stuff I bought last year on clearance, but 46-0-0 went from $18.49 last year to $25.69 in May at the feed store I usually buy it from.


----------



## John[7a] (Aug 21, 2021)

Just bought urea in my area for $28 for 50#. First time buying so can't say if prices have gone up. Though I don't doubt they have.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've noticed over the years that fertilizer prices tend fluctuate from year to year but this year EVERYTHING is more expensive and will probably stay that way for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Its called inflation folks 
Get used to it. Its only going to get worse as the people in charge continue to print money (or generate digitial dollars) to infinium.

I may start recycling my piss and spraying ln lawn... :lol:


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> Its called inflation folks
> Get used to it. Its only going to get worse as the people in charge continue to print money (or generate digitial dollars) to infinium.


correct.
We only have fiat money. There is no such thing as real money.. The Dollar shows as Federal Reserve Note not gold/silver certificate. That went away after Wilson created the Federal Reserve bank.

No such thing as Free other than Salvation in Jesus Christ.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Yikes.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I don't know about other areas, but I have found it beneficial to simply buy fertilizer on clearance at Home Depot once the season is coming to the end. I'm still using some Scott's 34-0-0 (with some sort of wetting agent added in) that I bought last December, which was for under $3/bag (retail price around $25/bag). I recently picked up some Lesco Dimension pre-emergent for around $11 bag (retail price over $50/bag).

This requires that you regularly scout out the fertilizer section of your local store, but it can save you a ton of money.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Phids said:


> I don't know about other areas, but I have found it beneficial to simply buy fertilizer on clearance at Home Depot once the season is coming to the end. I'm still using some Scott's 34-0-0 (with some sort of wetting agent added in) that I bought last December, which was for under $3/bag (retail price around $25/bag). I recently picked up some Lesco Dimension pre-emergent for around $11 bag (retail price over $50/bag).
> 
> This requires that you regularly scout out the fertilizer section of your local store, but it can save you a ton of money.


Wow got that lesco at lowes ? 
Ill have to check


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Thick n Dense said:


> Phids said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about other areas, but I have found it beneficial to simply buy fertilizer on clearance at Home Depot once the season is coming to the end. I'm still using some Scott's 34-0-0 (with some sort of wetting agent added in) that I bought last December, which was for under $3/bag (retail price around $25/bag). I recently picked up some Lesco Dimension pre-emergent for around $11 bag (retail price over $50/bag).
> ...


I think Lowes ended their partnership with Sunniland and are now moving to Lesco brand. But Yep their stocking Stonewall and Dimension products as well as some interesting analyses (30-0-10, 20-5-10, 18-24-12) with their nitrogen stabilizer (NOS?) feature.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Thick n Dense said:


> Wow got that lesco at lowes ?
> Ill have to check


It was actually at Home Depot. I don't go to Lowes enough to know if they ever have fertilizer on clearance, but maybe someone else knows.

I noticed that someone else here got the same deal at a different Home Depot location, so the clearance sale must have been company-wide:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=422675#p422675


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

rotolow said:


> I think Lowes ended their partnership with Sunniland and are now moving to Lesco brand. But Yep their stocking Stonewall and Dimension products as well as some interesting analyses (30-0-10, 20-5-10, 18-24-12) with their nitrogen stabilizer (NOS?) feature.


I'll confirm this just for the sake of somebody not checking Lowes website. Last two months I've gotten Lesco branded 31-0-10 and 18-24-12 with their NOS tech. They've been buy 5 get 20% off since they started carrying Lesco.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> rotolow said:
> 
> 
> > I think Lowes ended their partnership with Sunniland and are now moving to Lesco brand. But Yep their stocking Stonewall and Dimension products as well as some interesting analyses (30-0-10, 20-5-10, 18-24-12) with their nitrogen stabilizer (NOS?) feature.
> ...


I bought 8 bags of 31-0-10 when I saw it. Split it between me and my FIL. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on the 18-24-12 at the same price. PRG season is almost here….


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

By the way now is a good time to start looking for clearance deals on local store shelves. I was able to get a bag of generic 13-13-13 at Walmart for around $5, which was much better than the normal $15 price. I'm not going to be able to use it until next Spring, but the savings are worth it.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

I recently found some Lesco 24 0 11 for $13 at Home Depot.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

PodScot said:


> I recently found some Lesco 24 0 11 for $13 at Home Depot.


I think Lesco quit selling fertilizer at Home Depot and are now with Lowe's. You can't find any on their website. They are probably just clearing out old stock.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

HD website "Check Nearby Stores" shows several stores in VA, NC, and GA with LESCO fertilizer stock. I wondered also if HD plans to drop LESCO now that Lowe's is carrying it.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> PodScot said:
> 
> 
> > I recently found some Lesco 24 0 11 for $13 at Home Depot.
> ...


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Instead of guessing, lets ask HD via text ...



> _Me: Will HD discontinue selling LESCO fertilizer products now that Lowe's is also selling LESCO?_





> _HD: We do not show that we are planning on not selling this any more_


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I can't find ANY Lesco products at Home Depot within 50 miles of me. I know they use to carry it but not too sure since Lowe's is carrying it now too. Might be a regional thing?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I can't find ANY Lesco products at Home Depot within 50 miles of me. I know they use to carry it but not too sure since Lowe's is carrying it now too. Might be a regional thing?


Must be your local store not carrying then. Other LESCO products same stocking situation at that store.


----------

